# Life in Ancient Rome



## Geldor (Sep 10, 2014)

In a new work i'm doing i'm following a Roman Plebian (working class citizen) and would like to know if any of you fellow scribes have any suggestions on history books that outline life in the Eternal City for both rich and poor.

I would be most thankful.


----------



## skip.knox (Sep 10, 2014)

What century?

The basic dividing line is after the Struggle of the Orders, or during. I'm assuming you mean the Republic, not the Empire.

Try searching on "daily life in ancient Rome". You can search the Net, of course, but you'll do better to conduct a library search, as what you're looking for isn't likely to be online in much depth. Mile wide, inch deep.


----------



## psychotick (Sep 11, 2014)

Hi,

This may help as a starter: Roman Society

Cheers, Greg.


----------



## ALB2012 (Sep 12, 2014)

This one is set in Britain -  Roman Woman Roman Woman: Everyday Life in Hadrian's Britain (Everyday Life of Women through History) eBook: Lindsay Allason-Jones: Amazon.co.uk: Kindle Store

Daily Life in Ancient Rome: The People and the City at the Height of the Empire Penguin History: Amazon.co.uk: Jerome Carcopino: Books.

I have a diploma in Classical Studies and my dissertation was on the standing of slaves and women in Rome. It has been a while but  if you need help I've still got a few source materials.  There are a lot of books on daily life - some better than others. 

Slip nox is correct - you need to specify when - before Augustus? Before Julius Caesar? Hadrian? The latter period?

If you need help PM me with some questions when you've decided and I'll try and direct you to sources.


----------



## CupofJoe (Sep 12, 2014)

ALB2012 said:


> This one is set in Britain -  Roman Woman Roman Woman: Everyday Life in Hadrian's Britain (Everyday Life of Women through History) eBook: Lindsay Allason-Jones: Amazon.co.uk: Kindle Store


I second this for 1[SUP]st[/SUP]/2[SUP]nd[/SUP] century provincial Roman life.


----------



## thedarknessrising (Sep 13, 2014)

psychotick said:


> Hi,
> 
> This may help as a starter: Roman Society
> 
> Cheers, Greg.



The humans in my story have a very similar culture to those of the ancient Romans, so this helped me a lot. Thanks!

https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=ancient+rome This also has a ton of videos on Roman culture and the like, so if you need any info quickly and easily, here you go.

Happy writing!


----------



## ALB2012 (Oct 5, 2014)

I'm currently studying https://www.futurelearn.com/courses/hadrians-wall which is a free six week course about life in Roman Britain centred around Hadrian's wall.  I'd recommend it.


----------



## CupofJoe (Oct 6, 2014)

ALB2012 said:


> I'm currently studying https://www.futurelearn.com/courses/hadrians-wall which is a free six week course about life in Roman Britain centred around Hadrian's wall.  I'd recommend it.


I'm doing this course too. It is kind of fun and informative.


----------

